# Thank You To...



## Henry (Jun 16, 2005)

I just had a random thought, and decided to start a thread about it. Since this is an unusual origin for a thread,  I figured I'd put it in Meta.

As both a moderator, and a member of these forums, I want to say Thank You, to...

... every poster we have here, who discusses things in a passionate but courteous way. I love passion in a side of an argument, and I love the way the people of these forums can respect each others' passion for a given subject, and in the aftermath leave behind one hell of a thought-provoking gaming thread.

...every poster who posts links to duplicate threads, so that when I close a thread I can just copy/paste from their post and close, without hunting down the original first. You make my effort 99% less. 

...every poster who reports flames without adding to them. You make our jobs easier than you know. 

...every poster who welcomes a new person to these forums, and tries to answer their questions honestly and with patience. You are probably reason #1 that this board has a reputation for friendliness.

...every member who contributes money or time to these forums, just to keep the place running another day. The love and attention given by these members is an uncommon thing on the web.

...the openness to share acquaintences and friendships all across these forums. I know Eric had no clue what he was launching at the time, and Russ had no clue what was in store for him when he took over heading the boards, but have a feeling neither one regrets the decision. Some truly nice people are here, day after day.

I see these things going on all the time and get reminded that I don't acknowledge that they exist enough, which is cool in and of itself; with rare exception, they just go on naturally like some kind of perpetual motion machine.  So thanks to all who do these things. You're why I'm here.

*[/maudlin mode off]*


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 16, 2005)

Absolutely!  A big thank you is in order to all of you!  

If I may add...  Thank you to...

... everyone who takes it upon themselves to be a good embassador for EN World at other message boards and websites.  You make us look good when you carry the spirit of EN World's community elsewhere.  

... everyone who keeps in mind (consciously or not) the notion that the "other person" really is a person and not just a faceless, anonymous Internet entity.  

... the folks from game pulbishing companies who take the time to come by and remind us that their companies are not just faceless monoliths or mere institutions, but real people who are willing to listen, take suggestions, and engage us in gaming conversation.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 16, 2005)

And a BIG THANK YOU to Eric Noah...for if it was not him, in the early days of his web site. My interest in continuing in this genre, might have waned greatly. Which by accident on a surfing day, lead me to here. With seeing his name mentioned and all that. 

But a heaping thanks to Trace *HOE* for sponsoring me...and in turn did it to others. *plan to do bigger this year...hehehehe*

And a great overwhelming BIG BRITISH HUG to Russ, for placing the unconditional trust with me, in letting me enchance and evolved the SCI FI section, with hints and tips and help from everyone that supported me. 

*staring to tear here a bit*

And lovely GREAT BIG and TREMENDOUS THANKS to the entire Forum Mods, for being great and down to earth people...heavy props to Kevin on that part, hope to meet you one day. 

And heave-ho to Brother Shatterstone & Darkness...for being current the funniest Mods, to date, in posting replies...just crazy they are.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 16, 2005)

My thank yous knows no bounds


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2005)

*Welcome to Thankapalooza 2005!*  

Much thanks to those who keep these boards up and running on a daily basis and to those posters who make the boards worth visiting on a daily basis. EN world is the first bookmark I click whenever I'm online and I consider it my home on the net. I check in about a dozen times a day. Hoody Hoo!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 16, 2005)

My lov of ENWrold know no limit.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, I'll speak for the majority of posters here and say....


You're Welcome!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you to Henry for starting this thread.  Scientific study indicates that thankful people are happier, healthier, longer-lived people.  We hear and read criticism of all number of things every day, but all too rarely do we get to see genuine thanks and praise.

Thank you to jaerdaph for inspiring me to quit smoking:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2334817#post2334817

Thank you to the respondents of my recent gendered character traits thread.  Your responses provided wonderful "sexy" data, and helped me to write an outstanding paper for my class.

Thank you to all of the moderators and support staff of EN World.  Your efforts are a crucial part of what makes this such a nice place to be.

Thank you to all of EN World's posters: your posts are what makes this such an addiction.

Thank you, Eric Noah.  I speak for everyone here, or at least I hope I do: Thank you.

EDIT: Thank you Thanee, Crothian, and so many others for consistently responding to rules questions promptly and with citations and well-reasoned explanations or arguments.
EDIT: They're not the only ones either.  Look what I got when I asked for art objects!
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2348663#post2348663
EDIT: Thank you Amadan, and especially demiurge 1138, for help with designing a giant raven and a raven swarm.
EDIT: Thank you Land Outcast, Quickleaf, Corvidae, & VirgilCaine for the help with the Staff of the Raven


----------



## jonesy (Jun 17, 2005)

I came here looking
Information my desire
I found so much more

The essence of smiles
Calm isle in a sea of chaos
Friendship, the true Grail

A "Thank you" seems small
It requires to be enhanced
Thank you, my friends, +2


----------



## Darmanicus (Jun 17, 2005)

I'd like to say thanks also to everyone I've met on these boards, there are some great people out there!     

A special thanks to Darkness though for sorting out me cool avatar because I'm too stoopid to sort it meself!


----------



## Ferret (Jun 18, 2005)

...to the moderators who keep the community together, and ever poster who does likewse.

Another thanks to HOE as well.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2005)

...and thanks to everyone spending their free time to create such great contributions as the story hours, free maps, character sketches, and countless others. Great stuff!

I also want to thank everyone for staying polite and corteous most of the time (some room for improvement still), as there is really no reason not to!

Thank you, everyone! 

And a special thanks to Arbiter of Wyrms for making me wonder what the hell that link had to do with the warlock... 

Real special thanks reserved for Eric, who sparked it, and Russ, who made it prevail!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## diaglo (Jun 20, 2005)

you are still not getting my Bud Light, Mr. Link.   


but you can have one of my homebrews if'n when you make it down to Hotlanta.

another thank you for all


... those who go the extra mile to expand on what is being said and adding to the topics.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 21, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you are still not getting my Bud Light, Mr. Link.
> 
> 
> but you can have one of my homebrews if'n when you make it down to Hotlanta.
> ...





If you bring them to Dragoncon, sure!   

That's the only time *I* make it to Hotlanta.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 26, 2005)

Thank you ENWorld, for keeping me sane.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks to the ENWorld staff - all admins, moderators, creators - for the very best page for all things D&D (and d20, for that matter)!


----------



## Poster Bard (Jul 30, 2005)

Sincerely, ditto.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you for....

...the random hijacking of threads, you give me laughter when most needed

...the quick responses to trying to locate something I recall seeing once in that one book on that one page with that one picture...YAH!! THAT ONE!!!

...the family of gamers I have come to love

...EN World


----------



## PrinceZane (Aug 7, 2005)

You know, I've never been a part of a board, forum, blog, etc. ever, in the 10+ years I've been around the net.  And I must truely say that, as En World is my first, I greatly appreciate the wonderful first time experience.  I probably won't be a part of any other forum for a while, because from what I've seen from friends, there is no other board around that has the same atmosphere, friendliness, care/concern, etc. as this board does.  You "expect" the mods to be nice, but not EVERY "peon" poster.  I've yet to run across anyone that has been a discomfort, which is amazing.

Henry - as starter of the thread, I give you my +1 Returning dead monkey of friendship (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141214)

*goes off to camp in a tree for another monkey to pass by...*


----------



## pbd (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for helping me prove me DM is a pus sometimes  

Yeah, and thanks for helping him prove me wrong on the rare occasion  :\ 

But most of all thanks for just being there to make my workday go quicker!


----------



## Renton (Aug 8, 2005)

Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin)

 

Seriously, This is a great board, so thanks to all involved.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 15, 2006)

Necromancy isn't always evil.  
I don't like to let great coversations go, and I don't have the power to move threads to the Archives (nor should I, I suspect).
So, I suppose that in the end, this is really just a bump.

Thank you, ENWorld.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Necromancy isn't always evil.
> I don't like to let great coversations go, and I don't have the power to move threads to the Archives (nor should I, I suspect).
> So, I suppose that in the end, this is really just a bump.
> 
> Thank you, ENWorld.



But with Necromancy, you end up tainting this thread with Evil.  Eeeeeeeeeeeeeevilllllllllllllll!

So now we have coupted zombie thank yous running around the meta forum   

Thanks a lot!

(BTW, Thanks for all the fun Enworld)


----------



## Erekose (Jul 15, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thank you ENWorld, for keeping me sane.




You and me both!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> But with Necromancy, you end up tainting this thread with Evil.  Eeeeeeeeeeeeeevilllllllllllllll!
> 
> So now we have coupted zombie thank yous running around the meta forum
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Yep, thanks for Necromancers for bringing back old threads, esp. those which are useful.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thank you ENWorld, for keeping me sane.




Sanity? Since when are we sane?   

Hmmm. Thank you Enworld for giving me a place to game and to rediscover the fun of D&D and roleplay after a 20 some year hiatus.    

And I hope Russ (or whoever now runs da place) and the mods are listening. We need the thumbs up smilie!  

This sort of thing is perfect for it!


----------



## BOZ (Jul 21, 2006)

sanity is overrated.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> sanity is overrated.



 Though, we wouldn't know.


----------

